# foliar feeding



## bongbuster (Sep 10, 2014)

I am using banana peels soaked in 5 gal. bucket for an organic hi bloom fertilizer.
I am wondering if foliar feeding would be appropriate. Bananas are hi in P and K+


----------



## BenfukD (Sep 11, 2014)

is a good tea..would not spray on the flowers


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 11, 2014)

Foliar feeding in flowering is not a good idea.  It can encourage mold, mildew, and bud rot.


----------



## bongbuster (Sep 12, 2014)

ty


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 14, 2014)

You really don't have to ffoliar feed if your plants are healthy. Are you using microbes in the water and aerating it so that anaerobic bacteria don't form as they are bad for the grow soil. If you use beneficial microbes in your organic brew and then aerate it before pouring it into the soil, then it should do fine.


----------



## bongbuster (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks, I am planing to get air sticks and a pump this week.


----------



## Spookyashell (Sep 15, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Foliar feeding in flowering is not a good idea. It can encourage mold, mildew, and bud rot.



Oh crap, thanks for the tip. I can still spray them with pure water right?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 15, 2014)

No--it is the moisture that is bad, not whatever is in the foliar feed.  Wet buds encourage mold, mildew, and bud rot.  I am curious why you think you need to spray them at all with anything?


----------



## Spookyashell (Sep 15, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> No--it is the moisture that is bad, not whatever is in the foliar feed. Wet buds encourage mold, mildew, and bud rot. I am curious why you think you need to spray them at all with anything?



To simulate rain like in nature and due to the low air humidity in my flower closet due to the heat. leaves dry like potato chips


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2014)

If it is that dry in there stick a wet towel in front of your fan. Don't spray your plants. Set a bowl of water on the ground... Mist the air, don't mist your plants.

Sorry if I sounded bossy.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 15, 2014)

The dry leaves are probably not from arid conditions.  I live in a place that is really arid--the RH is 17% right now--and I never have leaves get dry from the low humidity.  Let's explore some other reason for the dry leaves.  What do you feed your plants?  Do you check and adjust your pH?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 15, 2014)

Yeah that sounds like another issue causing the leaf drop. 

Contrary to popular belief, you do not want to try to simulate nature when growing inside. We can't come close to truly simulating nature it the ways that really count for growing MJ. What we have to do is understand what the plants need to grow healthy and then try to get the optimum amount and proportions of each off those needs. Being rained upon is not one of the needs of plants. In nature, rain produces a level of moisture for the plants but in contained environment grows, we only have to try to keep the air somewhat humid enough to not stress the plants, and keep enough moisture to the grow medium so the plants doesn't dry up.

It could be too much air movement directly against the plant that is drying lower leaves, or there could be several other things that can cause that. It would help us help you to have a picture of the whole plant, and one of the issue area up closer.


----------



## Spookyashell (Sep 16, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> The dry leaves are probably not from arid conditions. I live in a place that is really arid--the RH is 17% right now--and I never have leaves get dry from the low humidity. Let's explore some other reason for the dry leaves. What do you feed your plants? Do you check and adjust your pH?



PH of soil was originally 5.9 , PH of water around 8 , I had ordered PH - to mix in the water but they couldn't deliver for 3 weeks so I cancelled the order to get it someplace else and simply forgot about it. So stressful at work these days coz of sick people I do my job plus 2 co-workers job aswell.

 I feed them something called Substral (NKP 6-1,3-5) during vegging and they are fine while vegging.
And I feed them Vitalink bloom during flowering (NKP 2-2-4) I did probably do something stupid before flowering. I transplanted them to new soil that I had mixed some 0-20-0 pellets into, and I also broke off some roots while transplanting.

 I'm pretty sure I watered them way too little earlier on and have increased the water a bit the last week and a half, leaves has gotten abit better since then. I underwatered coz I read so much about to much water leading to rootrot.

But I think it is the heat, usually over 30 C in the flower closet (thats 86 F +, when its at its warmest its about 95 F) The darn HPS is hotter than the sun.

I have so much planned for the veg and flower rooms, just don't have the energy nowadays since I work so much and hard now.
 The 2 closets I use now are only temporary, I'm gonna build custom flowerboxes in the attic, when I get around to it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 16, 2014)

It could also be a heat thing.  However, we really can't tell without some more information.

Spooky--are you having the same problems as bongbuster?


----------



## Spookyashell (Sep 16, 2014)

Overview: The 2 tallest are the ones in week 8 of flowering, the other 3 not long in flowering.







One problem child






Other problem child (lollypopped to test)






one of the new arrival from vegging closet, pretty healthy


----------



## Spookyashell (Sep 16, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> It could also be a heat thing. However, we really can't tell without some more information.
> 
> Spooky--are you having the same problems as bongbuster?



I can't really see Bongbuster having a problem, just that he asked about foliar feeding.

Edit: Just took a test bud of problem child 2, the one that looks half dead, and it worked, not super good but ok, and it's not quite done yet only half the hairs have turned red/brown. So atleast its working and not a total waste.
Waiting for my portalble mini-microscope (adjustable 60-100x zoom with light) So I can have a look at the crystals, but after the testbud I'm happy with the progress. That one has atleast turned about half the hairs red, the other one all white still. Grrr, and the new ones are clones of the white one. The Clones better be done by X-mas.

Reason I put them into flowering so early is I need them done and dried by X-mas. Gonna let the ones in vegging now veg longer.
Wow, I've just smoked my very first selfmade bud, well I tried one after 5 weeks and it did nothing, so it doesn't count


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 17, 2014)

Spooky--I think that we need to get you in your own thread.  Could you start a thread and repost your pics in that thread since this is really bongbusters thread and we hate to intrude on others' threads?

I have some questions, but think we should get you in your own thread.


----------



## Spookyashell (Sep 18, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Spooky--I think that we need to get you in your own thread. Could you start a thread and repost your pics in that thread since this is really bongbusters thread and we hate to intrude on others' threads?
> 
> I have some questions, but think we should get you in your own thread.



Yeah, I was originally just gonna ask about about the OT (foiliar feeding), but then you guys started asking questions, so I figured I had to answer 
Will start a new thread


----------

